# 10 Machines You Didn't Know Were Biceps Machines



## NbleSavage (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 12, 2014)

curls in the squat rack part was spot on


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 13, 2014)

lmfao, i see the squat rack curls every week.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 13, 2014)

Dude is the best.


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 13, 2014)

I was unaware that working out biceps in the squat rack was in the "SWOLLY BIBLE"...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesomest post


----------



## Christosterone (Apr 13, 2014)

That's awesome.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 14, 2014)

Pec deck curls.....classic! Loli


----------

